# Black finish is being chiseled out of the barrel.



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Is this common for new Glock owners? The very top front portion of the barrel near the extraction area is showing the chrome. Is this why people buy chrome barrels?

This is what I'm talking about:








thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep - every semi auto that uses the browning tilt system has some wear there. Its very minor. Don't worry about it. The tennifer is still in the molecular level at the surface. So, U are still protected.

I am super anal retentive when it comes to the finish on my guns. I've had friends tease me about my "museum pieces" - and with some of my slides hard chromed, I need not worry about scratches anymore. 

But, even on my Walthers, I didn't bother to refinish the barrels. U will get wear there, and on the top and bottom of the barrel itself, near the muzzle. They all do this.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm with SW in this thread. The slight wear you see on the top of the barrel is nothing to worry about. The barrel might only last for 200,000 rds! A drop of lubricant on the barrel also helps to minimize the wear. The tenifer, as SW noted, is saturated throughout the barrel.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Fix it by polishing the OUTSIDE of the barrel chamber. I polished the top and the right side 'cause that is all that shows. I used the dreaded dremmel and some Fitz compound and had a beeeutiful satin stainless steel type (with a dark tint) finish that never rusted. The tennifer (sp) finish is still there, just the "flat black" look is gone. Eventually, I will make a complete gun from an abandoned piece of railroad rail utilizing only a dremmel! :goofy: :goofy:


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks a lot guy. I've pretty much wondered about it.

Martial-According to your avatar, it looks like we may have the same Glock?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is my G34 (although, I have since taken the light off and I put a light on my SW99 and have the SW99 as my night stand gun. It's basically a clone of the P99, and I know the trigger better because I shoot it more often)


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice one ship!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks - at the time, I wanted 1 in green. Couldn't find one until 2 months AFTER I bought mine


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

yes yes yes....omg..i was going berserk when i saw the same appearance on my new glock 19...i thought wtf?? i just bought it and there it was..a "scratch" or just a peel of the paint...i don't recall dropping it or otherwise but there it is..EXACTLY LIKE YOUR PIC..

so this is a normal thing??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> so this is a normal thing??


ALL semi autos with the tilt barrel design will wear at that point.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks...that will settle me down for now.
i know guns are suppose to have dents and dings but i only shot this once and like you...i do care about the appearance of the gun


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> thanks...that will settle me down for now.
> i know guns are suppose to have dents and dings but i only shot this once and like you...i do care about the appearance of the gun


Well, as I mentioned on the my 1st response to the thread up above, I too worry about the finish on my guns. But, U can protect the slide from scratches. The barrel - ain't nothin' U can do except not shoot the gun. It rubs against the slide as the gun functions. So, at those points, there will always be wear.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Or you can buy a new replacement barrel from Jarvis, instead of the chrome ones...so you don't have to look at the wear marks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

I have the G19 which I've had for 6 years and that particular wear is evident. The neat thing about these handguns is they're built to be really used a lot so the slight shiney look is no biggie. Though it may be off topic a little, how do you like your G35s and 34s? I was thinking of a G34 in the future and was wondering how it performs in the accuracy dept. with the longer barrel.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like my G34 a lot. I find it to be very accurate. Now, everyone here knows what I will be saying next...

I still shoot my P99 better, despite the G34 having the longer barrel and sight radius. But, I think it may be a fluke - that P99 design just works better for me than any other gun I shoot. It fits "me."


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

As other have said it is normal. I have the same thing on my 1911 (before I switched to stainless bbl) and my HK's


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Hevchev50 said:


> Though it may be off topic a little, how do you like your G35s and 34s? I was thinking of a G34 in the future and was wondering how it performs in the accuracy dept. with the longer barrel.


I love my G35. Before purchasing it, I tried out different Glocks: 17, 19, etc. but the 35 blew all of them away in terms of accuracy and balance. Because of the long slide and distance between the sights made it really easy on the eyes. The hole ontop of the slide helps even the wieght; even though it's long...it weighs the same as a G17 slide.

I'm a pretty tall guy and the gripping the gun was awesome. Go try it out!


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

What type of slide is that it looks perfect.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it may be some sort of target 22 slide...


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

fattsgalore said:


> What type of slide is that it looks perfect.


The slide is a complete 22lr conversion from Avantage Arms or Ciener?

The spot on the barrel hood does not really wear much. It only removes the "black" finish. Below is one of my Glocks.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I cheated. My G34 and G35 are both all black. I just wish they were OD green so I used my desire for my avatar.


----------

